# best value wah?



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

I need a wah with nice sweep and very organic sounding. Any recommendations. I dont mind spending a lot of money if its very justified.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey there,
i've got a Morley Pro Series 2 Wah/Volume pedal for sale right now.. looking to get $90 for it.
Its a pretty good sounding wah, very transparent in sound, and when you're not using the wah function, it works as a volume pedal.

PM me if you're interested. i'm in Toronto.


----------



## chesterb (May 28, 2006)

The Fulltone Clyde is a great wah but its expensive.

Here is a suggestion I hope I dont get banned for but the old Morley Wahs from the 70s are really cool. Lots of sweep, no pots to wear out and you can get them cheap on ebay. They are also the size of a 78 Cadillac.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I'd highly recommend Greg at solid gold soundworks. Get a Dunlop, have him mod it to your specs. He's a great guy to deal with.


----------



## Yerffej (Feb 7, 2006)

the vox clyde mccoy is a great bargain these days. you can often find them used. true bypass stock, good range, and I especially dig the voicing.


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Then there's the good old reliable CryBaby.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

The Vox 846 is one of the easiest to modify for true bypass etc.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

flashPUNK said:


> Hey there,
> i've got a Morley Pro Series 2 Wah/Volume pedal for sale right now.. looking to get $90 for it.
> Its a pretty good sounding wah, very transparent in sound, and when you're not using the wah function, it works as a volume pedal.
> 
> PM me if you're interested. i'm in Toronto.


Its gotten not that great reviews....


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

I agree, the Vox 846 wah is the best sounding wah off the shelf i've ever heard...

However, my Morley is still for sale :wave:


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

flashPUNK said:


> I agree, the Vox 846 wah is the best sounding wah off the shelf i've ever heard...
> 
> However, my Morley is still for sale :wave:


I was just checking the Lamusic site. And the v848 is 165 dollars. Not too bad...


----------



## Solid_Gold_Soundlabs (Sep 20, 2006)

I have a white dunlop limited edition crybaby in stock undergoing stage 1 mods... looks really cool! drop me a line if you're interested

[email protected]

Greg


----------



## lamf (Feb 22, 2007)

Teese wahs you can get them at songbird Ilove mine expensive but worth it


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

I'm a big fan of the Budda Bud Wah plus. It fits your discription. I also own and like very much the Dunlop Wah from Hell... Dime's sig wah.

Khing


----------



## Baconator (Feb 25, 2006)

mandocaster said:


> Then there's the good old reliable CryBaby.


Cry Babys can be found super cheap these days on the used market - I know two guys that have picked one up recently for $65. 

At that price you can experiment with different inductors, bypassing the buffer and whatever other mods are available out there.


----------



## SnowBlind (Feb 26, 2006)

i still havent gotten one because i got a distortion pedal first. So now I plan on getting a wah this friday. I dont want to do any modding. I want to get a popular wah like a vox or dunlop etc. Its a bitch trying to find a vox v847. Every store I go to always has none in stock. Any suggestions?


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a vox for sale and it already has the true bypass and voice mods. See wah pedasls in for sale forum.


----------

